# LibreOffice: odt mit Kennwort speichern => FEHLER [SOLVED]

## SpiderPigLoki

Hallo liebes Forum.

Ich habe das lästige Problem, dass wenn ich ein odt-Dokument mit einem Passwort-Schutz versehen will mir gesagt wird:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fehler beim Speichern des Dokuments Unbekannt1:
> 
> Allgemeiner Fehler.
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   mehr nicht......

Dies passiert jedoch NUR, wenn ich mit Kennwort speichern will.

Normal geht alles: Dok speichern, öffnen, editieren, wieder speichern.

Aber sobald ich mal nen Kennwort rein machen will, streikt LO.

Ausführen von "revdep-rebuild" hat nichts gefunden.

emerge --info --> http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/2121363

Libreoffice

```

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-3.4.5.2  USE="branding dbus gnome gtk java opengl pdfimport vba (-aqua) -binfilter -custom-cflags -debug -eds -graphite -gstreamer -jemalloc -kde -mysql -nsplugin -odk -python -test -webdav" 0 kB

```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

SOLVED: Version 3.5 hat den fehler nicht mehrLast edited by SpiderPigLoki on Sat Feb 25, 2012 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Du kannst mal die 3.5 Version testen, denn da geht es bei mir.

Oder hast Du es mal mit einem neuen User getestet?

----------

## SpiderPigLoki

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Du kannst mal die 3.5 Version testen, denn da geht es bei mir.

 

Werde ich jetzt mal versuchen.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Oder hast Du es mal mit einem neuen User getestet?

 

Habe den .libreoffice-Ordner gelöscht. Zählt das auch?

EDIT: also die version 3.5 läuft wieder einwandfrei => SOLVED

besten Dank

----------

